# Revision of Total Knee Arthroplasty with Radical Resection of distal femur



## mdarling (Nov 2, 2016)

Does anyone know what code to use for a Radical Resection of Distal Femur?   My physician was leaning towards using 27365.
The pt. also had a fracture femur shaft cpt code 27507 along with the 27487 revision code.


----------

